# Bounced cheque???



## moazzamali (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello,

its about bounced cheque issue. i open a case in police station against that person. my original cheques are also in police station.

they said when they get the money they will call me. any person who has same case and help me. should i have to wait for police call???


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Well. I'm not entirely sure, but they told you to wait for their call and you're asking us if you should wait for their call. Having said that, I suggest you wait for their call.


----------



## moazzamali (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.

i just want to know how much i have to wait. is there any person who had the same case???


----------



## fsharp (Dec 9, 2010)

Good Luck with the whole process! It's quite a lot of hassle. A client of our company bounced a rather big personal cheque. After about a couple of months of going back and forth with the police, eventually the police went to his home and gave him one week notice to pay. He actually ignored this notice and got arrested a few weeks later and sent to jail. After about one month in jail, they let him out as he explained he couldn't arrange the payment whilst in jail. Now he's out of jail, and still no payment, no news about this bounced cheque. So the whole story about getting in serious trouble for bouncing cheques in Dubai is a joke. This guy had bounced 6 cheques apparently! And now he's free.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

fsharp said:


> This guy had bounced 6 cheques apparently! And now he's free.


Like he would be in most civilised countries of the world!!


----------



## moazzamali (Apr 29, 2013)

what kind of law it is???

1 lost my 2 years savings. now if person said he don't have money , they will let him go??

i thought police can help me to get my money back. but according to your statement even police can't help me. very sad for such law

Also immigration put a "Tameem" on that person. can he renew his visa / change his visa / in out from UAE untill he pay my money??


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
In other countries you would just pay a little money and he would then have a little "accident"!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

moazzamali said:


> what kind of law it is???
> 
> 1 lost my 2 years savings. now if person said he don't have money , they will let him go??
> 
> ...


So think outside the box - i know that can be difficult when mad but:-

What did he give you a check for? If it was for goods can you get them back? 

Basically how have you lost your life savings? Sorry, but it doesn't make sense at the moment.


----------



## moazzamali (Apr 29, 2013)

i give him money for some business purpose also for visa purpose. then he give me cheques against that money.

now he don't wana pay my money back and cheques also bounced. i report that cheques to police.

is there any hope of getting my money back????


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

moazzamali said:


> i give him money for some business purpose also for visa purpose. then he give me cheques against that money.
> 
> now he don't wana pay my money back and cheques also bounced. i report that cheques to police.
> 
> is there any hope of getting my money back????


So, you invested in a company and it didn't work out and you now want your money back?

Or did you loan him cash for him to start a business with a promise of you being paid back?

Take out a civil case against him, trouble is it'll cost you more money.

Or write it off and get on with your life.

Or send the boys around to "Help" you.


----------



## fsharp (Dec 9, 2010)

There are some debt collections lawyers here who will take care of the case and a percentage of the value owed if they manage to recover the funds (or part of). They only get paid if they manage to recover the funds. If you are lucky they will to their job properly and do all the follow-ups. We are left in a position where the guy who owes us is out of jail and nothing is being done. He was supposed to be let out of jail so he could repay his debts, but of course he's not repaying. His passport is mostly likely being kept by the court but all it takes is one lucky run across the border to Oman hiding in a car, and he could be gone in no time. Once he's over there, I guess he just needs to go to his embassy and say he's lost his passport. He can go home if he wants having kept the cash from his different scams in Dubai. OK, he spent around 30 days in jail, but in the end he gets a clean slate and the money he stole most likely is still in his posession.


----------

